# Flickering LED



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Electronic Goldmine now has these in stock. A 5mm yellow LED with a flicker IC. At just 18mA it's not real bright, but beats having to strip out a bunch of tea lights.

http://www.goldmine-elec-products.com/prodinfo.asp?number=G17848


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Good find - I was wondering when these would show up surplus or bulk somewhere. Plus combining them with the transistor drive circuit, they could drive almost anything in 'flicker' mode.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showpost.php?p=395744&postcount=49

Downside is the price...$1.49 ea or 1.20ea per 10. I can usually find tea lights at the dollar store or on closeout for ~50 cents or less each. That gets you the LED, a coin cell battery and usually a small switch a lot cheaper than buying just the LED from the goldmine.


----------

